# 2. Festplatte installieren



## Hermann (18. Dezember 2003)

hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich versucht eine externe Festplatte "Seagate baracuda" über USB zu installieren. Hat nicht gefunzt.
Dann habe ich das ganze zerlegt und die Festplatte in den Rechner eingebaut.
Die Festplatte wird mir aber nicht angezeigt. Ich kann nur 1 von beiden Festplatten nützen. Die zweite wird schlichtweg nicht angezeigt. Ich habs auch schon versucht auf alle möglichen Arten zu jumpen, aber hat alles nichts genützt.

Jetzt meine Frage warujm ist das so?
Und braucht jede Festplatte eine eigene Stromversorgung?
Und wenn ja, wo hernehmen, geht sich nicht mehr aus, da nur 1 Anschluß dafür vorhanden.

Gruss Hermann
hbrunner@chello.at


----------



## Sinac (19. Dezember 2003)

Probiers mal mit nem BIOS Update, könnte helfen...
Und NATÜRLICH braucht jede Platte einen eigenen Stromanschluss, die
dreht sich nicht durch deinen guten Willen =)
Wenn du nurnoch ein freihast am Netzteil  nimm ein Y-Stecker...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

